# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  هل صحيح أن طالب العلم لايبدأ بشيء حتى يحفظ القرآن كاملا؟

## مبتدئة

هل صحيح أن طالب العلم لايبدأ بشيء حتى يحفظ القرآن أولا ؟

وماذا لو كان بطيء الحفظ ؟ 

وما المانع من تعلم العلوم الأخرى وهو يحفظ ؟

أرجو الإفادة من أهل الخبرة جزيتم خيرا .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

بسم الله .
لست من أهل الخبرة لكن أدلي بدلوي , الأقوال مختلفة في هذا وكل عالم يضع له منهجية مختلفة في طلب العلم , البعض يقرن الحفظ مع الطلب , والبعض يشترط عدم البدء في الطلب إلا بعد إتمام حفظ القرآن , والبعض لا يشترط حفظ القرآن كله ولكن يكتفي منه بحفظ آيات الأحكام وهكذا , وكلن أدرى بنفسه وقدرته على الحفظ والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو محمد خليل المكي

ينظر هذا للفائدة
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63197

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم .

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

هذه طريقة المتقدمين من علماء الامة في العصور الزاهرة

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

هناك من قال يكفي حفظ آيات الاحكام وهناك من قال يكفي التلاوة وهناك من قال وقال 
إلا أني أقول والجهل يكتنفني من كل جانب 
أي علم لا يكون مرتكزا على أساس متين فلن يؤتي ثماره وإن أفتاك الناس وأفتوك 
وهل يمكن أن يكون للعلم الشرعي مرتكز غير كتاب الله ؟
( المرتكز هو مايكون حاضرا في الذهن كل حين لا من محركات البحث ولا من المصحف ) 

أما ضعف الحافظه .. فأعرف أحد الأشخاص يقول كانت سورة العاديات والفجر تشكل لي عقبة كؤد في حفظها يوما من الأيام 
ثم استدار الزمان وكنت معه في مسجد ذات مره وأشهد أنه حفظ الانبياء والحج والمؤمنون في جلسته من صلاة الفجر الى مابعد شروق الشمس بعشر دقائق أما البقرة فحفظها في ثلاثة أيام ثم جوَّد حفظها في أسبوع ، وأما يس فحفظها على صوت المنشاوي رحمه الله في سفر ليلي مسافته 600 كيلو على سيارة سريعة 
المعنى أنه من الظلم أن نحمل انفسنا ما لا تطيق ونطلب منها أن تجود الحفظ في يوم وليله فكما منحناها فرصة لتترهل فكذلك يجب منحها الفرصه كي تتمرن وتكتسب اللياقة فيما طلب منها 
ثم استشعري أثناء حفظك أنك تنطقين بماقد تكلم به الله حقيقة فأي أنيس فوق هذا الأنس .. والله لو سلمت القلوب لكان هذا يكفي ويفيض
ثم والذي فلق الحب والنوى ما رأيت شيء أذهب للحفظ وخاصة كلام الله مثل كثرة القيل والقال والتلفت الى كل شيء هو أقل مرتبة من كتاب الله ... أما ترين أنّا نغضب حينما يفضل أحباؤنا علينا غيرنا ممن هم دوننا ؟ وانتن معشر النساء أعلم من يعلم هذا ... فتأملي حفظك الله 
ثم أخيتي تأملي فيما تقرأين وحاولي ان تستنتجي بعض اللفتات الجميله في كلام الله وما أكثرها ... أنا ضمين لك بنفس لثلاث سور أخريات مع كل نجاح تأملي فيما تحفظين
ثم واخيرا تذكري دائما اخيتي أنك بصدد حفظ كلام علام الغيوب رحمن السموات والارض ورحيمهما فأي حافز هذا ؟ وأي شرف هذا ؟ وأي علم يفوتك اذا ماكان كلام الله بين جنبيك ؟ وأي مصرع ترهبين ومازال لسانك رطبا بكلام الله ؟ وأي ظفر حينما يظفر الناس بقال زيد وقال عمرو وتظفرين بقال الله ملك الملوك وقاصم كل جبار الذي لا يخشى الخفر من لاذ به ؟

أسأل الله لي ولك التوفيق 






* همسة 
" إن " استفدت مما قلت فلي عليك دين بدعوة بظهر الغيب أسألك عنها يوم اللقاء الأكبر

----------


## مبتدئة

> هذه طريقة المتقدمين من علماء الامة في العصور الزاهرة


 سبحان الله ، ولنا فيهم أسوة حسنة ..

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## مبتدئة

> هناك من قال يكفي حفظ آيات الاحكام وهناك من قال يكفي التلاوة وهناك من قال وقال 
> إلا أني أقول والجهل يكتنفني من كل جانب 
> أي علم لا يكون مرتكزا على أساس متين فلن يؤتي ثماره وإن أفتاك الناس وأفتوك 
> وهل يمكن أن يكون للعلم الشرعي مرتكز غير كتاب الله ؟
> ( المرتكز هو مايكون حاضرا في الذهن كل حين لا من محركات البحث ولا من المصحف ) 
> 
> أما ضعف الحافظه .. فأعرف أحد الأشخاص يقول كانت سورة العاديات والفجر تشكل لي عقبة كؤد في حفظها يوما من الأيام 
> ثم استدار الزمان وكنت معه في مسجد ذات مره وأشهد أنه حفظ الانبياء والحج والمؤمنون في جلسته من صلاة الفجر الى مابعد شروق الشمس بعشر دقائق أما البقرة فحفظها في ثلاثة أيام ثم جوَّد حفظها في أسبوع ، وأما يس فحفظها على صوت المنشاوي رحمه الله في سفر ليلي مسافته 600 كيلو على سيارة سريعة 
> المعنى أنه من الظلم أن نحمل انفسنا ما لا تطيق ونطلب منها أن تجود الحفظ في يوم وليله فكما منحناها فرصة لتترهل فكذلك يجب منحها الفرصه كي تتمرن وتكتسب اللياقة فيما طلب منها 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا أخانا  الفاضل وفعلا هذا ما وجدته في حفظي لكلام ربنا عز وجل مع أني لازلت في البداية ..وأسال الله أن يعيننا جميعا ..

----------


## أبو المعالي الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ، الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره ، وإذا تصورنا أن أصل العلوم هو القرآن عرفنا الجواب ، إذ أن العلوم كلها راجعة إليه وخادمة له ، وعلى هذا فسعي طالب العلم وتحصيله لأنواع العلوم من الحديث والأصول و علوم العربية وغيرها من شتى الفنون إنما هو في الحقيقة لفهم القرآن وإدراك معانيه ومقاصده ، فمن هنا كان من التخبط والفوضى أن يدخل طالب العلم في حفظ العلوم وهو لما يحفظ القرآن بعد ، ثم إن من القرآن ماهو واجب كمثل القدر المجزئ لإقامة الصلاة فهذا لا يجوز للمرء التواني في حفظه كما بين شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى ، وقد كان الإمام الأوزاعي أو غيره إذا جاءه طالب العلم ليستفيد منه في الحديث سأله إن كان يحفظ القرآن فإن قال نعم امتحنه في قوله تعالى( يوصيكم الله في أولادكم ...) وإن قال لا قال له ( اذهب فاحفظ القرآن ثم تعال نُحدثك ) أو نحو هذا الكلام ، ترى هذا ونحوه في الجامع للخطيب البغدادي ، وإن كان الطالب قوي الحافظة واستطاع تقسيم الأوقات وتمكن من الجمع بين حفظ القرآن وغيره فلا تثريب عليه وهو حسن وإن كان نادرا ، وقد كان علماء الشناقطة يتمثلون بهذا البيت :
وفي تداخل العلوم المنع جا # إن توءمان اجتمعا لم يخرجا 
أي إذا تزاحمت العلوم صعب وعسر اتقانها ، وبالأخص في الحفظ ، كذلك طلاب العلم يختلفون من جهة ما يريدون فمنهم من يريد إدراك أساسيات الدين ومعرفة ضرورياته التي لا يسع أحد جهلها ، ومنهم من يريد المضي في طريق الطلب ليكون عالما وداعيا إلى الله أو ليفهم الملّة المحمدية على وجه التعمق , فهذان الصنفان يختلفان وبالتالي يختلف سعي كل منهما ، وبالجملة هذه قواعد أغلبة والناس لا يستوون من جهة الملكة والقدرات ، فهي تقاسيم من الله تعالى ، لكن الذي لا ينبغي أن يكون هو أن تجد طالب علم قد حصّل من العلوم وعنده تبحر نسبي في أنواع العلوم ،وهو بعد لم يحفظ القرآن ،فما هذا بالنصف ولا هو باللائق به هذاوالله تعالى أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله البحريني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخرج ابن ماجه بإسناد حسن عن جندب بن جنادة رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " كنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن غلمان حزاورة ، فتعلمنا الإيمان ثم تعلمنا القرآن فازددنا به إيماناً ، وأنتم اليوم تعلمون القرآن قبل الإيمان " .حسنه الالباني .
فالإيمان والتوحيد والعقيدة تعلمه والعمل به مقدم على حفظ القرآن وتعلمه ،*فالتوحيد هو أساس الشجرة والبنيان . فكلما كان الأساس قويا قويت الشجره وأثمرت وارتفع البنيان .. وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ..

----------


## اللهجورى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم .

----------


## تقي الدين المالكي

و للسن اعتبار فمن كان سنه أقل من 20 سنة يركز على الحفظ أمامن كان في الثلاثينات أو الأربعينات فيجمع بين الحفظ و تحصيل العلوم..............

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

في رأيي -وهو مجرب من أكثر من طرف- أنَّ الصغير في العمر أي من كان عمره يتراوح ما بين -6-إلى -13- فيركز في حفظ القرآن , ولا ينشغل بغيره , إلا أساسيات من الدين .
وما فوق ذلك , فيحفظ القرآن ويكون أكثر برنامجه ويجعل معه برامج علمية من فقه ٍ وتفسير وحديث وغير ذلك .
وما فوق ذلك -20- يتطور في البرنامج الذاتي , ويكون حفظ القرآن جزءً من يومه 

فلو جاءك ذكي في الرابعة عشرة فيصعب القول له : احفظ القرآن ولا تنشغل بغيره .
القرآن مهم وهو الأساس , لكن لهذا العمر استثناءات من تفهيمه الدين .

والله أعلم

----------


## محمد أبومعاذ البخاري

الإخوة الكرام :
حفظ القرآن هو أساس الطلب , والمنهجية في الطلب قد بيَّنه أهل العلم بعبارات واضحة صريحة , وقد وقد نصوا على البدء بحفظ القرآن كاملاً , وهو أمر كالمجمع عليه عندهم , فلا مجال ـ لا سيما في أصول المنهجية في الطلب ـ للآراء ..
وفق الله الجميع لرضاه .

----------


## تقي الدين المالكي

أصبت أخي البرقاوي ,و ما على كلامك مزيد

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

قيل عيب أن يبدأ طالب العلم بشيء غير القرآن 
والله أعلم

----------


## لافي السرحاني

الأصل في طالب العلم أن يبدئ بحفظ كتاب الله عزوجل ولايشغل نفسه بأي متن لأن حفظ كتاب الله هوا الأصل أما إذا أراد حفظ متن مع القرآن فلا بأس وليكن النصب الأكبر للقرآن لأنه عيب على طالب علم لايكون حافظ للقرآن

----------


## مبتدئة

أشكركم جميعا ..
بارك الله بكم وجزاكم كل خير ...

----------


## أسـامة

بالتمعن في جميع الأقوال، نجد أن الغالبية العظمى متوافقة غير متعارضة.
غير أن هناك أحوال مرعية في طالب العلم، منها السن.. والحال.
والفصل بين المكلف وغيره، وأحوال ذلك المكلف. وبين الفرض والندب لذلك المكلف.
فإن قيل: ما الذي يجب على الجميع معرفته.. دخل في ذلك طالب العلم من باب أولى.. ألا وهو : معرفة المطلوب علمه من الدين بالضرورة.
لأنه ما لا يتحقق الفرض إلا به فهو فرض.
ويدخل في ذلك حفظ شيء من القرآن حسب الاستطاعة.
ثم ينتقل إلى ما أوضحه الإخوة الفضلاء في مشاركاتهم.. مع استصحاب حاله.
جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## نبض الامة

سمعت فيها رأيين .. البعض قال لا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يبدأ بشيء حتى يحفظ القرآن
والبعض الآخر قال لا بأس من أن يقرن الطالب بين حفظه للقرآن وبين طلبه للعلم..

----------


## محمد أبومعاذ البخاري

لاشك أن البدء بحفظ كتاب الله هو من أصول المنهجية التي نص عليها أهل العلم بدءًا بالإمام أحمد رحمه الله ..

----------


## مبتدئة

بارك الله بكم جميعا ورزقنا واياكم العلم النافع .

----------


## الجندى السلفى الأثرى

بارك الله فيكم ... 

اجعل حفظ القرآن و تفسيره ... و الحديث و الفقه و العلوم الاخرى .. 

فى نفس المستوى ..

 الحفظ : 

 فاحفظ اليوم خمس ايات رددها فى كل الصلوات ,, او على حسب قدرتك .. يمكنك الزيادة .. 

 التفسير : 
إقرأ تفسيير هذه الايات الخمس , من السعدى ثم من أيسر التفاسير , ثم من بن كثير و الطبرى و القرطبى  .. 

لعل هذه طريقه ممله عند البعد , لكنها تحقق نتائج مهوله مهوله فى تحصيل معلومات كثيره و معرفه مناهج العلماء , و أقوال العلماء .. 

إكتب , كل فائده تقع عليها فى التفسير ,, مثلاً : يورد بن كثير حيدثا لشرح ايه , ثم يعلق عليه .. إكتب الحديث و التعليقو هكذا مختصراً .. 

 الحديث : 

إحفظ أحاديث تفسير الايات , و أبحث عن صحتها لمتيز الصحيح من الضعيف , فعليك بملتقى اهل الحديث , و المجلس العلمى و و الدرر السنيه , لتعرف صحه الحديث .. و طرقه و علله .. 

التاريخ و العلماء : اقرأ ترجمه من روى احاديث التفسير ,, 

من الاصابه و غيره من كتبه معرفه أحوال الصحابه .. 


الملخص : 

1- حفظ الايات الخمس 
2- فهم تفسير الايات 
3- حفظ احاديث التفسير , و التميز بين الصحيح و الضعيف 
4- قرأه ترجمه الصحابه , لتعلم طلبهم للعلم , و حبهم للدين فهى خير مُعين .. 
5- إن وقفت على اختلافٍ فقهى , فراجع كتاب الفقه .. 

بهذا ( تخرج من الاسبوع ) ,, فاكتب فوائدك المحفظوة , و إنظر ما نسيته .. و راجعه و احفظه .. 

و الله الموفق , و سوف تخرج نهايه الاسبوع , حافظاً و مفسراً و محدثاً و دارياً بالعلل , و فقيهاً , اى موسوعياً على خمس ايات فقط .. و اياك و التفاخر و الغرور .. 

و دارس مع اصدقائك هنا و هناك ما تعلمته ولا تتفاخر عليهم .. و الله الموفق ..

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاك الله خيرا أخانا الفاضل هذه الفكرة أعجبتني جدا وأظنها موفقه باذن الله .

----------


## محمود النجار

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## أبو أمين

*الأصلح لكل مسلم و لكل مقبل على طلب العلم  
1 - تعلم العقيدة السلفية الصحيحة - توحيد الألوهية  و الربوبية و الأسماء و الصفات 
2 -  تعلم أحكام الطهارة  والصلاة  و الآداب الواجبة مثل صلة الأرحام و حسن الجوار  و غيرها 
3 - تعلم  الأحكام الخاصة لمن وجبت عليه مثل  الزكاة  أو  الحج أو البيع 
بعدها يطلب العلم النفل  و  أوله و أعظمه  حفظ القرآن و تفسيره  
و حفظ السنة  و شروحها  
و الله أعلم*

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم .

----------


## أبو سلمى رشيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخرج ابن ماجه بإسناد حسن عن جندب بن جنادة رضي الله عنه أنه قال : " كنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن غلمان حزاورة ، فتعلمنا الإيمان ثم تعلمنا القرآن فازددنا به إيماناً ، وأنتم اليوم تعلمون القرآن قبل الإيمان " .حسنه الالباني .
> فالإيمان والتوحيد والعقيدة تعلمه والعمل به مقدم على حفظ القرآن وتعلمه ،*فالتوحيد هو أساس الشجرة والبنيان . فكلما كان الأساس قويا قويت الشجره وأثمرت وارتفع البنيان .. وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ..


نعم هذا هو منهج السلف وهذا هومنهج النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
فلستُ أدري لماذا نحن نتعامى عن هذا الحديث النبوي الذي هو نص في المسألة
والله أمرنا عجيب
هذا الحديث واضح واضح واضح

----------


## الحافظة

> بارك الله فيكم ... 
> 
> اجعل حفظ القرآن و تفسيره ... و الحديث و الفقه و العلوم الاخرى .. 
> 
> فى نفس المستوى ..
> 
> الحفظ : 
> 
> فاحفظ اليوم خمس ايات رددها فى كل الصلوات ,, او على حسب قدرتك .. يمكنك الزيادة .. 
> ...


 طريقة رائعة جدا بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله 

وهذا الرابط للفائدة 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=14120

----------


## حروف من نور

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لك من شارك في هذا الموضوع

----------

